# Server schickt Dateien jede 3 Sekonden



## weijg (31. Mrz 2005)

Server soll jede 3 Sekonden eine .jpg Datei zum Client schicken, Wie kann man das realisieren. 

Die Code sieht ungefähr so aus.

public class ServerThread extends Thread {

  public void run() {

  Darin soll der Server .jpg in jede 3 Sekonden zum Client schicken.

  }

}


Kann jemand mir helfen, ich bin schon verzweifelt. vielen vielen Dank!!


Gruss

jing


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mrz 2005)

ja und?

was ist der "Client"???

gibts schon einen Socket??


----------



## weijg (31. Mrz 2005)

Beim Client habe ich mit flash xmlsocket realisiert.


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mrz 2005)

kenn ich nich

normalerweise kannst du so einem client (in webseite eingebaut??) nix unaufgefordert schicken (zumindest über http)

dazu bräuchte der einen "listening socket", den hast du aber nicht

machs lieber so, dass sich der client alle 3 sekunden was abholt...


oder: du baust von client zum server einen socket auf, dann schreibt der server eben alle 3 s sein bild rein; Problem ist eben, dass nicht klar ist, wie lange das dauern soll...

ansonsten: java.net.*


----------

